# Burton ION footprint



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You might want to try emailing the co. I can tell you the Ion does have a reduced footprint. Def way smaller than the equivalently sized ZF1/Vapen, not so sure about the Kaiju though.


----------

